# Professional Bike Fitter - Northern VA



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a professional fitter in the DC Metro Northern Virginia area?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Check with Floyd Alverez at Spokes Vienna.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have used Spokes (Geoff) as well but IMO the best in the area can be found at Plum Cyclery in Leesburg. Very much worth the drive. Tri, TT, road, mtn bike or cross. They measured me every way you could think of, took pictures and asked lots of questions and listen to my replys. The will guide you based on the kind of rider you are as well as your "geometry"

FYI they are closed for the next few weeks for vacation/inventory so call first and ask for Tom


----------



## finman 50 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I found a perfect bike fitter 30 minutes from Virginia Maryland state line. I spent a couple days on the web researching frames and fitters. I had visited and or bought bikes from most of LBS listed on these threads in DC. I'm not going to slam anyone on line but most of what people reported here is not too far off base from my experience. 


I looked at Serotta, Glen Erickson, Dave Kirk, Rivendell, Waterford and Seven and trek. I checked out each web site to get a feel for how the frame shops worked with the LBS. From that process, I eliminated Glen Erickson, Dave Kirk Rivendell, Clearly at least from the info on the web, Serotta has a very advance program for the LBS they work with.

Then, I called up the three shops that carried those frames within an hour of DC. Two of them, the shop with Seven and Waterford, I had bought bikes from in the past 5 years. Good people, but the Serrota shop was by far much more detailed and advanced in what their fitting would include. I went out and spoke with the owner/ fitter Matt McGoey for an hour. You can see from the Serrota web site they have advance training for select LBS. I think the Serrota training has really paid off and Matt is one of Serotta's top people in the Mid Atlantic Matt has racing experience and knows his stuff first hand.. Far and away, this was the shop to go to in the DC area. The shop info is

Matthew McGoey, Owner
All American Bicycle Center
26039 Ridge Road
Damascus, MD 20872
[email protected]
301-253-5800

Before I go to far into it, I had never heard of this shop before I got started. I don't have any connection with them accept to say I've spent hours being fitted for a perfect bike and have come away with a great experience. The fitting lasted for almost three hours. Then, Matt prepared several bikes to fit me like a glove. That way I could try different types of frames Titanium, Ti / Carbon and all carbon. They carry several to choose from including Serrota, Cervello, Trek and Parlee. I think it's important that they don't have to lock you into any one company/frame. 


Then I road tested Two Serrota s Ti, Ti/carbon and a Parlee [carbon]. With the rolling hills they have out there I really put these to the test. At one point down hill, I was close to 40 MPH. I must be addicted to Carbon because after putting them to the test I really felt that the Parlee was the way to go for me. 

Matt then fixed the Giant TCR that I had wrecked, something that a leading DC shop could not do after two trips. I'm now training on that till my Parlee is made in May. 

After going through the process, I think anyone who puts on over a hundred miles a week owes it to them selves to look into it even if your not going to get a new bike. It'll make your old bike perform better. But a new bike is one of the true pleasures of life.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Fiman 50, 
Please post some pics of your new frame when it comes in. How long is the delivery time? I am waiting on a Independent Fabracation 953 crown jewel and its taking 8 to 10 weeks.\
I had the same type of service you discribe and its a real condedence builder when they get your position spot on on several bike (with differing geometry). FYI in season I ride over 250 miles a week so I'm very picky on fit issues.
As soon as my frame comes in (mid Jan I hope) I'm heading to the skyline drive for a test ride. One day down and the next day back  wahoo!


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

I will again second Finman 50's rec on Matt McGooey at All-American Bikes in Damascus (I think I said the same thing some months ago to a similar post in which he recommended Matt). It's not a short drive, (c. 1hr from my house in Alexandria) but well worth it.

Matt is top-notch and spent three hours with me. I've heard good things about Plum Cyclery's fitting, but went to Matt instead and was very pleased with his attention to detail and personality. Turns out we raced against each other years ago (back in the early to mid 80s!, when I was a younger, fitter, and faster cyclist)! His shop has some very nice stuff, and his staff couldn't be nicer also.

While fitting I couldn't help admiring the Parlee Z3 he had on sale and wouldn't you know, ended up buying it. That was a very expensive fitting! Be Warned!

Here's a shot of my bike -


----------



## finman 50 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Z3 Taxi*

Pic s as requested

This bike is a ball to ride. Fit's like a glove. There's not a day I don' get on it with a big fat smile. Very fast


----------

